# drilling holes in floor joists for plumbing and elect



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell what code says re drilling holes in floor joists. I live in Ontario Canada but would think codes may be quite similar on a topic like this. Thanks


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

This one: 
*Sec. 2326.12.4. Notches and holes. *Notching at the ends of rafters or ceiling joists shall not exceed one sixth the depth and shall not be located in the middle one third of the span, except that a notch not exceeding one third of the depth is permitted in the top of the rafter or ceiling joist not further from the face of the support than the depth of the member. 
Holes bored in rafters or ceiling joists shall not be within 2 inches (51 mm) of the top and bottom and their diameter shall not exceed one third the depth og the member. 










Get your FREE copy- Canada Code Check: http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=national+building+code+of+canada
(It's the same as the U.S version, but search for any up-dates.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Beech, It doesn't get much better than that....:thumbsup:


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot GBR that is great info. Thanks again.


----------



## Phillysun (Jun 19, 2008)

This applies only to solid wood joists and not TJI where it is common to make 10" holes for runs of 8" insulated duct through buildings.


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks a lot. I appreciate your help


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Here, Philly, book-mark it....... http://www.ilevel.com/literature/TJ-4000.pdf Page #9.

Beech, a free Building Code Check, Canada for you as our 10th caller: http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=national+building+code+of+canada Has the exact same info as the U.S. version.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks again GBR, you are a great help. I downloaded it and it should help a lot. Thanks again


----------

